# Pin hole in CV boot... shoe goo to repair?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I have some grease coming out of my drivers' side outer CV boot. I found the hole- it's about 1/16" tiny crack/pin hole letting a little grease out each time I drive the truck. I have been quoted over $300 to replace the drivers' side shaft, and seeing as how I'm a little strapped for cash these days, I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck repairing little holes in the CV boot with a product like shoe goo?

Anyone? Will it hurt anything to try putting some on and see how it does (like cause the boot to break down further)?

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's exactly what I'd do. Although I'm not familiar with shoe goo, RTV or something would work just fine. First I'd use the hole to shoot some new grease in there, clean it up good after, and seal it up. Obviously let it dry good. JMO.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

got-h2o;1059983 said:


> That's exactly what I'd do. Although I'm not familiar with shoe goo, RTV or something would work just fine. First I'd use the hole to shoot some new grease in there, clean it up good after, and seal it up. Obviously let it dry good. JMO.


Do you think an RTV would hold? Should I clean up the boot with some brake cleaner first?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well... decided to give some shoe goo a shot. I cleaned the boot with some mineral spirits and denatured alcohol, let it dry, and then applied some shoe good to the area with the pin hole. I'll let everyone know if it worked once it cures overnight.


----------

